# Another Excited Owner



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Like many others, I have been reading threads on this forum for about half a year now  

I pick up a White 2010 Black Edition on 16th April and wish it was now. I know its clichy but I feel like a kid again waiting for Christmas. 

Test drove and had to get it, they look so much better in the flesh than in pics.

CANNOT WAIT :thumbsup:

Marc


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome mate, yep they are stunning in the flesh have yet to meet someone that doesn't like it and that's strange given that it's so unique


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome! :wavey:

I know what you are feeling, I pick mine up in 60hrs 30mins... sorry, I mean in just over 2 days!
:flame:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome on board...its like Christmas every time you get in it....looking forward to driving mine and makes me smile every time:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

coolmeister said:


> Welcome! :wavey:
> 
> I know what you are feeling, I pick mine up in 60hrs 30mins... sorry, I mean in just over 2 days!
> :flame:


PMSL....sure i counted down whole of the last week before delivery....you wont sleep for the the last 24 hours


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard, they are superb cars and have that ability to make you smile every time you see it let alone drive it, I've just carpeted my garage for mine, it looks ace lol!

I went to bed at 1:00am and woke at 4:00am the day I picked mine up, god I was tired that night pmsl!


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

Its all the add ons an Mods that I keep reading about that I know I will get into. I heard a GTR in birmingham with a Miltek sounded stunning, might be too loud for the girlfriend, but the custom Map from GTC and Ypipe sounds like a good idea 

If any guys are around the Surrey/ South London area then I will look out for ya. Now how can I fast forward time


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Welcome aboard, they are superb cars and have that ability to make you smile every time you see it let alone drive it, I've just carpeted my garage for mine, it looks ace lol!
> 
> I went to bed at 1:00am and woke at 4:00am the day I picked mine up, god I was tired that night pmsl!


Ha ha I hear ya - I might just power through the sleep and be there for when the cleaners are opening up the showroom


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

mct said:


> Its all the add ons an Mods that I keep reading about that I know I will get into. I heard a GTR in birmingham with a Miltek sounded stunning, might be too loud for the girlfriend, but the custom Map from GTC and Ypipe sounds like a good idea
> 
> If any guys are around the Surrey/ South London area then I will look out for ya. Now how can I fast forward time


Yep you need a 'Y' pipe, one for sale on here for £200 I saw earlier, COBB AccessPort and custom map, and a rear light kit.....transforms the car.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess by now you've done YouTube to death lol!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Welcome aboard, they are superb cars and have that ability to make you smile every time you see it let alone drive it, I've just carpeted my garage for mine, it looks ace lol!
> 
> I went to bed at 1:00am and woke at 4:00am the day I picked mine up, god I was tired that night pmsl!


Andy what you going to do when it rains? Or you wash it?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Yep you need a 'Y' pipe, one for sale on here for £200 I saw earlier, COBB AccessPort and custom map, and a rear light kit.....transforms the car.


Steve you bad man!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Andy what you going to do when it rains? Or you wash it?


It doesn't go in the rain :chairshot


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Steve you bad man!


I know just spent all that cash on the car but they are what can only be described as 'essential' purchases.....:clap:


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> I guess by now you've done YouTube to death lol!


LOL - Believe me there isnt 1 video on the GTR I have not seen. I sometimes worry about myself. Once I get one, then hopefully I can watch something different. 

Might watch crap like worlds most dangerous animal attacks.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

mct said:


> LOL - Believe me there isnt 1 video on the GTR I have not seen. I sometimes worry about myself. Once I get one, then hopefully I can watch something different.
> 
> Might watch crap like worlds most dangerous animal attacks.


Nope wont work....you will spend your time looking for new GT-R videos that you have not seen....or is that just me:nervous:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Nope wont work....you will spend your time looking for new GT-R videos that you have not seen....or is that just me:nervous:


Or washing and cleaning it :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Or washing and cleaning it :thumbsup:


Lol...yup that too....I have taken to almost a full detail every time it comes out of the garage


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

mct said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Like many others, I have been reading threads on this forum for about half a year now
> 
> ...


Well done Marc the GTR is a good ownership prospect and an even better tuning one :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome and get the car professionally detailed ok. Once you own the beast, you will noticed subtle nuances that only a high performance car like the GT-R shows. The noises and clunks and the feeling that you are dragging the gearbox behind you will take you back to the days of Countach era...without the fear it wont start! Japanese reliability with German efficiency and Italian passion. Good luck:clap:


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, a few new owners are going to be happy. The Slough HPC (WMLG?) had about 4 or 5 blue 2011 GTR's being unloaded at 08:00 this morning.

Blue IS going to be popular!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

PaulMcA said:


> Blue IS going to be popular!


common :chairshot


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> common :chairshot


Horses for courses....and originally I didnt like the colour in the mags, but in the flesh it does look lovely, but my main gripe is that Nissan still elect to put red trim flashings that make the contrast look aweful IMHO. This is the remnant from the Black Edition...I would be interested to hear from anyone who has had their seats relined?


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

MCT, I bought mine 3 weeks ago with a y-pipe. Within a week I got the cobb custom tune, after reading all the threads on here. The only problem is that no other cars want a race, the flip side is that EVERY biker wants one instead. I had a race with a bike within 2 hrs of picking the car up - there really was nothing in it. Now it's been cobb'd, he wouldn't have stood a chance (along with my poor rear tyres) !


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Radical1 said:


> MCT, I bought mine 3 weeks ago with a y-pipe. Within a week I got the cobb custom tune, after reading all the threads on here. The only problem is that no other cars want a race, the flip side is that EVERY biker wants one instead. I had a race with a bike within 2 hrs of picking the car up - there really was nothing in it. Now it's been cobb'd, he wouldn't have stood a chance (along with my poor rear tyres) !


:chuckle:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> MCT, I bought mine 3 weeks ago with a y-pipe. Within a week I got the cobb custom tune, after reading all the threads on here. The only problem is that no other cars want a race, the flip side is that EVERY biker wants one instead. I had a race with a bike within 2 hrs of picking the car up - there really was nothing in it. Now it's been cobb'd, he wouldn't have stood a chance (along with my poor rear tyres) !


Same here regarding the bikes, they seem to be only ones willing to race and their typically the guys who give the most thumbs up and glances! Haven't had a car try it yet but then again over here there isn't much on the roads that would keep up with it even though I'm stock


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mct said:


> LOL - Believe me there isnt 1 video on the GTR I have not seen. I sometimes worry about myself. Once I get one, then hopefully I can watch something different.
> 
> Might watch crap like worlds most dangerous animal attacks.


:chuckle: once you get the GTR parked on your drive I'll recommend you some animal attack vids like the komodo dragons wrestling for an hour for a female lol :thumbsup:


Welcome mate


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> MCT, I bought mine 3 weeks ago with a y-pipe. Within a week I got the cobb custom tune, after reading all the threads on here. The only problem is that no other cars want a race, the flip side is that EVERY biker wants one instead. I had a race with a bike within 2 hrs of picking the car up - there really was nothing in it. Now it's been cobb'd, he wouldn't have stood a chance (along with my poor rear tyres) !


Well I get it all the time, not from other performance cars mostly but from "normal" cars. Last weekend a Golf was driving dangerously in order to keep up at a brisk pace, and then even more so to overtake. At that point I realised he was there though and backed off so he could get past and stay alive. I also had a TT RS try it on a few months ago, but tbh I don't generally respond to any baiting.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

christer said:


> Well I get it all the time, not from other performance cars mostly but from "normal" cars. Last weekend a Golf was driving dangerously in order to keep up at a brisk pace, and then even more so to overtake. At that point I realised he was there though and backed off so he could get past and stay alive. I also had a TT RS try it on a few months ago, but tbh I don't generally respond to any baiting.


I usually can't help myself! But, as you say, it's usually chavved-up "normal' cars driving right up your backside. On a dual carriageway I usually pull aside and accelerate just enough to prevent them passing, they soon get fed up.


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

OK so 10 hours left ) 

Lets hope the car is all that I expect it to be an more, from the feedback on here I am sure it will be.

Oh yeah!! tomorrow is the day ha ha ha - feel like its christmas in the 80s


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

nicee


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Just leaving home to pick up my GTR this morning


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Have fun today guys look forward to seeing some pics later 

Just about to get mine out of the garage, the feeling really doesn't go away!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> Have fun today guys look forward to seeing some pics later
> 
> Just about to get mine out of the garage, the feeling really doesn't go away!



+1....get some pics up later....

Will be heading out in mine later.....too nice a day to miss a run...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, enjoy! Prepare yourselves for a lot of attention....all good of course.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Well what a day.
If first impressions are anything to go by this car is going to be SWEEEEETTT

The gearbox is awesome so quick throughout the ratios and that's without full R mode. I'm taking it one step at a time to learn this car as it demands respect.

Attention wise it's a real head turner. Never since my spectra flair silver TVR T350 has any of my cars attracted so much attention. I couldnt resist a lil cruise down Deansgate earlier..
Tony and Chris at MH have been great. Car will be going back for reversing camera soon as Im paranoid about shunting that big arse when parking.

Will update with pics etc


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Stablemates








Before and after


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Yep you need a 'Y' pipe, one for sale on here for £200 I saw earlier, COBB AccessPort and custom map, and a rear light kit.....transforms the car.


Full Titan you mean? Make it sounds like a Spitfire crossed with an F1 car at full chat - excellent for shocking people on overtakes when they never see you coming!


----------

